

Ask HN: High Quality iOS Libraries - veyron

There are lots of little things I would like to do in iOS (e.g. drawing plots), and I'm sure others have built libraries to do this (e.g. Core Plot, which is a pretty solid library).  Are there any high-quality libraries that you would recommend?
======
DenisM
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/640805/open-source-ios-
co...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/640805/open-source-ios-components-
reusable-views-controllers-buttons-table-cells-et)

------
bdittmer
JSONKit (<https://github.com/johnezang/JSONKit>) is by far the best JSON
parsing library I've seen.

